# R34 in Florida?



## cackyy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey all, im new here, Im just looking for some solid info on when that would be legally possible to import from Japan. I know of the 25 year rule, and I think all I have to do is of course gather the money to import/buy from japan, and then just wait the 25 years after they were manufactured. Is that pretty much just it, just wait?


----------

